# Cabela's Speedy Yote Seat....



## El Gato Loco

Check out this new Cabela's Speedy Yote Seat! Pretty nifty!



> *Cabela's Speedy Yote Seat*
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for predator hunters
> Silent, flip-down SpeedSeat
> Ammo wallet
> Plenty of pockets for all your gear
> 
> We've drawn upon our many years of coyote-hunting experience to develop the perfect gear organizer. It's loaded with features that are perfect for predator hunters: a silent, flip-down, three-layer Memory Tech SpeedSeat™ system; ammo wallet with rifle-cartridge and shotshell loops; cargo pockets perfectly sized for an electronic caller and remote; handwarmer pouch; and a coyote-drag strap. One size fits most. Imported.
> *Camo pattern:* Seclusion 3D® Open Country®.


If you buy it using THIS LINK, PredatorTalk will get a buck or two to help with running the site.


----------



## ebbs

Hey buddy, I clicked the link but it says it's invalid.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Took a minute to update. Click again.


----------



## ebbs

Chris Miller said:


> Took a minute to update. Click again.


WOW, now that does look handy!


----------



## RoughNeck

It does look handy but would get tired of carryin that thing around.


----------



## El Gato Loco

RoughNeck said:


> It does look handy but would get tired of carryin that thing around.


You're a Texan and probably never hunt during the day! Some of these guys have leather chairs with armrests that lift up thru the roof of their vans! Just be honest, you don't need a seat! lol

I think it's perfect for daytime calling. My number one reason for cutting a stand short is pain in my back or thorns in my arse. I finally broke down and bought a turkey chair last week. Might be picking this up though, or maybe asking Chris to incorporate something like it into my new hunting rig.


----------



## RoughNeck

LOL I hunt during the day just not all day, and at gander mtn they sell a small but comfy cusion that keeps the thorns outta your arse but with back problems idk


----------



## jriggs

i just picked one of these up last week at Cabelas with a gift card i got from....i actually like it a lot. i have a turkey vest that has the same setup and it's handy when you're moving from spot to spot and just kicking back against a tree. there is enough room in the back pocket for my FoxPro Fury and a Mojo Critter motion decoy, my drag line and a small bottle of water. the side pocket holds 5 shotty shells nicely in a little holder that is attached to the pocket via a piece of paracord...so it cant get lost. the pocket on the opposite side is big enough to hold a box of ammo or whatever you feel like stuffin in there. the front pocket holds a lot of stuff...it's very roomy. i have my rangfinder and reed calls in there along with a few granola bars, lense cleaning kit, TX500 remote and some spare batteries for the critter decoy. the seat is really comfy...and quiet when you need to scooch around to get a better angle. fit and finish is really nice and the overall qaulity seems great...looks like a piece of gear that will last for years. if you need back support there is none...but like i said...i liek this when i'm sitting in tree lines and can lean against the tree.

i like it for those stands where i park the truck...walk 300 yards to call...and then walk back to the truck when done to go to the next small farm.

if it's a longer day with lots of hiking and stands then i take my Eberlestock dragonfly so i don't need to carry my rifle. plus i can plack a lunch and bring a hydration bladder along with some real food.

two thumbs up though....good product!


----------

